# Nigerian Dwarf Goats - Ft. Pierce, FL



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone !

Just wanted to introduce our farm and goats and location.

We have 6 Nigerian Dwarf Goats (2 bucks, 4 does).  Two are polled, and two have wattles.

We are expecting our first goat babies by the New Year !

We are located in Ft. Pierce, Florida.

Most of our goats (4) are registered with the NDGA.

Check out our website !
www.emsquaredfarms.weebly.com

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Sep 13, 2011)

I want some Bantam Ameraucana chickens!  As soon as I get some practice with the incubator I am going to be calling you!!!!!


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 16, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I want some Bantam Ameraucana chickens!  As soon as I get some practice with the incubator I am going to be calling you!!!!!


Thanks !

My son is anxious to start his first step in getting non-standard colored Ameraucanas into the standard !   We're trying to finish up our new chicken coop (to hopefully put an end to this recent predator problem - see my farm blog) and then create his Ameraucana breeding pen.

We love our incubator.  As long as you are good and turn your eggs 3x a day (once after every meal).  We also incubate at 102 degrees Fahrenheit.  And make sure no sun shines directly on the incubator (as it raises the temp. - remember to keep the curtains closed).  And also make sure there is always water in the bottom troughs of the incubator.

We really enjoy the chickie rearing process.

We're documenting our Marans chickie rearing right now (see the Purebred Show Chickens page).

Take Care,


----------

